#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  лингвистам надо проанализировать Священную книгу

## Prelovskij

Глава 1. Что такое НЛО?
В нашей Вселенной (а может в Млечном пути) существуют не только законы физики, есть и юридические. Например:  1.КАЖДАЯ ЦИВИЛИЗАЦИЯ РАЗВИВАЕТСЯ САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО, БЕЗ ПОСТОРОННЕЙ ПОМОЩИ. Передавать научные и технологические достижения между цивилизациями запрещено.
 Существует понятие мыслящей личности. Мыслящая личность это существо , интеллект которого достиг идеи Бога, загробной жизни. И правила:
  2. Нельзя помогать думать мыслящей личности.
  3. Нельзя вмешиваться в инстинкты (желания) мыслящей личности.
 Мешать думать мыслящей личности разрешено. Почему? Наиболее развитые цивилизации мирные и никакого оружия у них нет. Они спокойно перемещаются по Вселенной и отгораживаются от растущих, воюющих цивилизаций тем, что не позволяют совершить открытия позволяющие совершать межзвёздные перелёты. Никто никого жизни учить не собирается. Созреете - добро пожаловать к контактам с другими цивилизациями, а пока сидите в своей звёздной системе. А сейчас перед человечеством поставлен научно-технологический барьер, который будет убран только когда человечество созреет для контактов с другими цивилизациями.  Когда будет устранён бардак.
Вот из за этих правил на Земле и возникли мировые религии - Буддизм, Христианство, Ислам и Иудаизм.
Из этого правила вообще то много следствий. Если мы когда - нибудь встретим на другой планете дикарей, то мы не будем учить их делать луки или ловить рыбу удочкой. Дозволено только наблюдать за ними, за их развитием.
А при контактах с более развитой цивилизацией, мы не будем задавать глупые вопросы, типа:-"Как вы сделали этот звездолёт?". А будем демонстрировать, как мы пляшем и поём. И смотреть, чего там они достигли в этом плане.
Очевидно более развитые цивилизации следят за нашим развитием.
А как споисходит слежение? Вовсе не обязательно сидеть около Земли и наблюдать в бинокль. Достаточно собрать необходимые данные, зарядить их в компьютер и смотреть как будет развиваться ситуация. То есть можно знать, как обстоят дела на Земле не только сейчас, но что будет происходить через 10 лет, через 100, через 500. Всё зависит от мощности компьютера, программы и детализации введённых данных. Наблюдаемые сейчас НЛО, по моему , это устройства автоматического съёма данных о Земле для ввода в компьютер. Нет необходимости постоянно торчать на Земле. Если мощность компьютера позволяет расчитать на 500 лет вперёд, достаточно раз в пятьсот лет облететь её зондом и ты будешь знать всё происходящее.
Люди сейчас в самом начале построения таких систем наблюдения. Самые мощные компьютеры на Земле сейчас занимаются расчётом погоды. Пока удаётся её предсказать точно на 2-3 дня вперёд. Но мощность компьютеров непрерывно возрастает, программы совершенствуются.
Глава 2. Ситуация на Земле
Люди жили небольшими стадами, осваивали землю. Изобрели лук, несложные орудия труда, приручили животных. Процветало язычество- каждое племя придумывало себе религию, обряды. Так люди заселили всю землю. Когда произошло заселение всей Земли между людьми неизбежно стали возникать конфликты. Стало тесно. Люди интенсивно стали осваивать земледелие, объединяться для защиты и нападения в большие коллективы. Появились поселения. Естественно в поселениях стали возникать городские профессии, появились ремёсла. Стала возникать иерархическая структура. Одним словом - стали возникать государства.
Государства всегда были двух типов - рабовладельческие и гражданские.
Рабовладельческое - состоит из рабов, не имеющих никаких прав или права фиктивные (феодальное государство, социалистическое государство) и граждан, которые этими рабами правят и сами имеют гражданские права.
Гражданское - состоит только из граждан.
Государство это хорошо (независимо гражданское или рабовладельческое). Без государств человечество никогда не построит цивилизацию. Не полетит к звёздам и так далее.
Тут то и появилась проблема которую люди не смогли заметить.
Гражданское население государств полностью вымирает за 1200- 1500 лет. (по наблюдениям Гумилёва). При этом государство рушится, все научные и технологические наработки теряются и остальному человечеству приходится начинать построение нового государства(а вместе с ним науки и технологий) с исходной точки. Если государство рабовладельческое- с рабами ничего не происходит, они прекрасно живут сколь угодно долго. Но рабовладельцы и рабы в древности это люди разных национальностей. Рабовладельцы, вымирают за те же 1200-1500 лет. Происходит смена династий. Как правило приходят какие то люди со стороны и становятся рабовладельцами вместо старой династии. Происходит всё таже хрень. Теряются интеллектуальные наработки. Рабы то только землю пашут, интеллектуальным трудом не занимаются. К тому же рабовладельцы никакими науками заниматься не хотят.
Особенно чётко это видно на примере Римской империи. Древние римляне вымерли. Древнеримские и древнегреческие статуи нам говорят - современные итальянцы и греки не их потомки, ничего общего. Языки стали мёртвыми - латынь и древнегреческий.
 Соответственно и потолок человечества - уровень Римской Империи.
Так как же люди выбрались из этого тупика? У древних римлян и греков были огромные интеллектуальные наработки. Как же они сохранились? Почему следующие за Древним Римом государства (Италия напрамер) существуют уже 1500 лет и народ не вымер?
Ответ прост: Все эти вопросы решило Христианство.
Глава 3. Христианство.
Все интеллектуальные достижения Древних Рима и Греции сохранились только через христианские монастыри. В раннем Средневековье учебные заведения были только при монастырях. Одарённые мальчики учили латынь и читали, переписывали книги Древнего мира. Сами чего то добавляли. Так в средние века и шла наука: сначала учили латынь, а потом собственно и изучали науки.
Но самое главное не в этом. Христианство считало нормальным держать в рабах (или практически в рабах) своих соотечественников. Так возникли феодальные государства. А так как феодальная верхушка и рабы были одной национальности вымирание феодальной верхушки происходило с помощью замены на людей из крестьян. И это было абсолютно незаметно для глаза. Феодальное государство могло существовать сколь угодно долго. Так феодальные государства и добрались до капитализма. Пошли вверх науки, производительность труда. Держать соплеменников за рабов стало дико. Феодальное государство стало мешать капитализму. Влияние Христианства стало падать. Религию отделили от государства.
Люди стали строить гражданские государства, как наиболее точно отвечающие понятиям людей о справедливости. Сейчас все государства гражданские - кроме Кубы и КНДР. Но вернулась и старая проблема: Разрушение генофонда в гражданских государствах. О причинах разрушения генофонда читайте в рассказе "Взгляд на политику через призму любви", а сейчас не об этом, а о религии.
Понимал ли Иисус Христос за 500 лет до крушения Римской империи, что римляне обречены? Что надо создать структуру которая сохранит знания древнего мира? Что надо создать идеологию, которая так запудрит людям мозги, что они будут держать соплеменников фактически в рабстве и при этом считать это нормальным? Что в то время для современных народов Европы это практически единственный способ выжить? ( Римская Империя произвела ошарашивающее впечатление на окружающие народы и без Христианства все они стали бы строить свои государства как копии Римской Империи).
Очевидно на все эти вопросы надо ответить: Нет. Человеческий интеллект на это не способен.
Так как же у него всё получилось? Ответ тоже очевиден: С Иисусом Христом работала наблюдающая за нами Другая цивилизация умеющая расчитывать события на Земле приблизительно на 500 лет вперёд. При этом она ему никак не помогала. 
Глава 4. Прицип действия любой мировой религии.
Представьте у вас есть компьютер расчитывающий события на 100 лет вперёд. Вы с женой решили понаблюдать как сложится жизнь соседа - Иван Иваныча и его жены. Ну и существует запрет помогать Иван Иванычу. Ввели данные иначали просмотр.
Вдруг обнаруживаете, что через 20 лет Иван Иваныч пойдя в магазин попадает под машину. Что делать? Если советовать ему смотреть по сторонам переходя дорогу нельзя.
Жена говорит: - Давай посоветуем Иван Иванычу не есть свинину. Свинина дешевле баранины, а он станет покупать баранину; будет реже ходить в магазин. Жизнь сложится по другому. Глядишь под машину и не попадёт.
- Ну давай.
Вводите в компьютер данные, при которых Иван Иваныч свинину не ест. Смотрите. Действительно Иван Иваныч под машину не попадает. Но жизнь семьи изменилась и его жена в результате вашего совета через 25 лет попадёт под трамвай. Что делать?
- А давай посоветуем его жене закутаться с головы до ног в простыню и в таком виде ходить по улице. Она станет дольше одеваться - глядишь под трамвай и не попадёт.
Вводите новые данные в комп, где Иван Иваныч не ест свинину, а его жена перед выходом на улицу кутается в тряпку. Смотрите. Всё получилось. Иван Иваныч и его жена доживают до глубокой старости.
Далее вы идёте к Иван Иванычу и убеждаете его не есть свинину, а его жену кутаться на улице в простыню. Является ли это помощью? Очевидно - нет. Так как советовать делать глупости, помощью быть не может.
Получается вы и не помогли, но спасли. Вот по этому принципу и устроены мировые религии. Только спасает религия не отдельных людей, а народы.
Глва 5. Почему мировых религий несколько?
Цель Христианства очевидна - прорвать тупик в который зашло человечество, строя гражданские государства. А зачем появился Ислам? Я думаю так: через пять столетий после появления Христианства наблюдающая цивилизация вновь ввела данные о Земле и выяснилось, что что то идёт не так. Потребовалась корректировка. Сразу это выяснить не представлялось возможности - мощность их компьютеров огромна, но к сожалению не бесконечна. Вот и пришлось исправлять ситуацию внедряя Ислам.
Буддизм появился в Индии. Там совсем другая история. Сначала удалось создать кастовую систему, брахманизм. Дело в том, что государство с кастовой системой тоже может существовать сколь угодно долго.
Почему?
Смысл кастовой системы очень прост: люди занимающиеся одним и тем же составляют касту. Межкастовые браки запрещены. Но люди одной профессии и зарабатывают приблизительно одинаково, поэтому внутри касты равенство и она может существовать вечно. Нет разрушения генофонда. А государство составляет набор каст, поэтому такое государство может существовать вечно, а не 1200 лет.
Но видимо старшие касты в Индии не разобрались в преимуществах кастовой системы и стали соревноваться в богатстве и знатности. Не стали развивать науку и технологии. Пришлось втыкать Буддизм. Во всяком случае кастовая система в Индии и Буддизм не смогли вывести человечество из тупика. Буддизм по смыслу практически идентичен Христианству, только с местной спецификой. Буддизм с Европой и соответственно с Христианством никак не связан. Это чисто индийские заморочки.
В Китае насколько мне известно никакой религии не внедрялось. Но там всегда элита относилась к народу как к рабам. Менялись соответственно только династии, когда рушился их генофонд. Полное вымирание Китаю никогда не угрожало. А гражданское общество там начал строить Дэн Сяо Пин совсем недавно.
Ещё одно замечание: Мировая религия не может состоять только из чуши. Должны быть рациональные элементы - не убей, не укради и т.д. А их давать сверху нельзя, следовательно надо брать за основу какую то местную религию или искать пророка.
  В древности евреи думали, что у них свой Бог и у каждого народа тоже один, но свой. Это выгодно отличало их от остальных народов использующих многобожие. Моисей исправил эту конструкцию утверждением, что Бог вообще один для всех. Это подготовило почву для Христианства. Осталось только дождаться когда какой-нибудь народ сделает научный и технологический рывок и внедрить мировую религию. Ждали долго, больше тысячи лет. Пока Древние греки не сделали научный рывок.
  А Ислам создан с помощью пророка. Проект "Ислам" начался с Мухаммеда. Бог на компьютерной модели прогонял всех его соплеменников в роли пророка. В разных ситуациях поучения Мухаммеда наиболее точно совпадали с нужными Богу ввиду его характера и особенностей мышления  мозга. Поэтому он и был выбран пророком. Нелогичные глупости, до которых додуматься невозможно ( типа не есть свинину или ходить в парандже) Бог ему шептал напрямую. Так создалась нужная конструкция религии. Святая книга "Коран" нашёптанная Мухаммеду представляет собой особым образом подобранный набор словесного мусора не несущего никакой полезной информацией. Мухаммед давал почитать "Коран" соплеменникам. Когда они читали Бог мешал им думать путая мысли и их осеняло:- "Вот она истина! Найдена!". И все кто умел читать моментально отказались от религии предков и признали Мухаммеда пророком. Святая книга нужна для моментальной раскрутки религии и её корректировки. Корректировка происходит просто. Бог ищет человека который ввиду своих особенностей мышления примет нужную фетву в реальной ситуации. Когда такой человек читает "Коран" ему путают мысли и он решает посвятить жизнь религии и в нужной ситуации принимает нужную фетву.  Ислам скорее всего связан с растущими государствами в Средней Азии и у арабов. Одно время наука этих государств обгоняла Европейскую.
Глава 6. Современность.
Все строят гражданские государства, кроме Кубы и КНДР. Соответственно всему миру угрожает вымирание. Но не из за плохой рождаемости, а из за разрушения генофонда. Это грозит всем, кроме КНДР, Кубы и диких племен южнее Сахары.
Собственно откуда взялась цифра 1200-1500 лет от начала строительства гражданского государства и до вымирания его строителей? Я думаю, такое постоянство определялось производительностью труда основной массы государства - крестьян. Они уже четыре тысячи лет пахали на быках до Первой Мировой войны - вот цифра и не менялась. Но после Первой Мировой стали пахать на тракторах, соответственно цифра должна была уменьшиться, наверно лет до 500- 800.
В самой развитой стране - США разрушение генофонда наблюдается вовсю, особенно среди белого населения. Подробнее читайте в рассказе "Взгляд на политику через призму любви".
19.04.2017г.
Глава 7.
Почему я думаю, что компьютеры Другой цивилизации могут рассчитывать события приблизительно на 500 лет?
Каждые 500 лет происходила корректировка курса через религии.
1. 30 лет от р.Х. Иисус Христос действует за 500 лет перед концом Империи.
2. 570 лет от р.Х. действует Магомед.
3. 1000 лет от р.Х раскол на Православие и Католичество.
4. 1500 лет от р.Х. действует Мартин Лютер, откалывается Протестантизм.
04.01.2018г. 
 Глава 8.
 Нужно создать ситуацию, когда:
1. Есть куча стран, у всех отсутствуют армии и разведки.
2. Любые вопросы решаются переговорами.
3. Никто никого жизни не учит.
4. Прийти к такой ситуации добровольно, без всякого принуждения и угроз.
Тогда наблюдающая цивилизация вводит данные о Земле в комп. Если расчёт показывает, что на протяжении 500 лет нет войн , то мешать научной деятельности людей никто не будет. Появится возможность дальнейшего прогресса цивилизации, в том числе и полёты к другим звёздам.
Полное доминирование какой то одной страны на Земле нельзя допустить. Почему? Невозможно проверить договороспособность нашей цивилизации.
Из всего написанного следует: Никакая более мощная цивилизация к нам не прилетит пока человечество не созреет для контактов между цивилизациями.
А если вдруг более мощная цивилизация прилетит сейчас на Землю и начнёт рассказывать как устроена Вселенная и всё такое - это означает: нас вычеркнули из списка цивилизаций; человечество вскоре погибнет и исправить ситуацию никак нельзя.
Ещё одно следствие: Запрещено колонизировать планеты на которых существует жизнь, люди смогут поселяться постоянно только на безжизненных планетах и то спросив у кого то согласия. Так что зря современные астрономы пытаются найти планеты с похожими на земные условиями. Почему? А потому что через несколько миллиардов лет на планете где есть жизнь может возникнуть очередная цивилизация.
10.05.2017г.-22.07.2018г. 
                           Глава 9.
   Наверняка есть и другие юридические правила во Вселенной.
  До одного из этих правил я по моему догадался. Есть несколько факторов указывающих что это правило существует. Но свои предположения я выскажу через год. А то если это правило подтвердится физическими опытами сейчас, может получиться полная фигня.
                                                                                                                    22.07.2018г.

                          Глава 10.

  Хорошо бы лингвистам поисследовать Священные книги. Не в смысле информации ( информации там никакой), а в смысле построения фраз. Должны быть какие то закономерности, циклы. Может звуковые циклы или ещё что-нибудь.
  Коран не стоит. Он терялся и сейчас там суры перепутаны. А запросто может оказаться, что порядок сур имеет значение. Евангелие тоже редактировался Ватиканом неоднократно. А вот "Капитал" Маркса наверняка можно. Но только "Капитал" в русском переводе выпуска конца позапрошлого века. С ятями. Он был рассчитан на  Ленина и его соратников. В общем желательно разобраться в этом вопросе.

                                      01.08.2018г.   Преловский К.В.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Не, ну то что большая часть Старого Завета, как и немалая часть "священной\религиозной" древнеиндийской литературы, это: юридическо администативно криминально правовая система тех культур и народов - это и так ясно  :Smilie: 
Остальное, к сожалению - не понял.

----------


## Prelovskij

> Не, ну то что большая часть Старого Завета, как и немалая часть "священной\религиозной" древнеиндийской литературы, это: юридическо администативно криминально правовая система тех культур и народов - это и так ясно 
> Остальное, к сожалению - не понял.


Индийские книги лучше не разбирать. В Священной книге никакой интересной информации нет. Но существует какой то порядок в расположении слов, текста. возможно звуков, слогов. Вот с чем надо разобраться.

----------


## Жан-Батист

Так разберитесь.

----------


## Тамсерку

Нет, самые мощные в мире компьютеры занимаются не расчётом погоды. Даже не близко. Ну и остальной текст такой же.

----------

